# Clipless or flats/straps for a short duathlon?



## drunkmonckey (Jul 24, 2006)

I've got a short duathlon next month: run 2, bike 11, run 2, bike 11

I'm thinking about taking off the clipless pedals and throwing some flats w/ straps on the tri bike instead. I will lose a little power, but w/ 3.5 shoe switches (50 meter or something like that sprint at the end I'd prob strip the road shoes off for) I assume I'll cut off a few minutes of time to make up for that power loss.

Any opinions on which pedal to use? Also, any cheap/lightweight pedals w/ straps recommended?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

"[A] little power" over 22 miles equates to time.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Work on your transitions.

Leave the pedals alone.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

drunkmonckey said:


> I will lose a little power


Maybe, maybe not. Additional power through clipless pedals is an often-repeated, but never proven cycling mantra. Many elite riders just push down hard on the downstroke and win races that way.

Why not do a couple of clipless vs. straps test runs? You might find that clipless gains you nothing other than that undeniably good feeling of being tightly connected to the bike.


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

if you have been riding clipless, you don't want to go to toe straps. if anything happens on the bike and you need your foot out, it won't be natural to get it free.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

tomk96 said:


> if you have been riding clipless, you don't want to go to toe straps. if anything happens on the bike and you need your foot out, it won't be natural to get it free.


+1 

You may end up loosing more time because you are messing with the awkward pedals. I'm kind of biased against cages though. They kind of frighten me and I already have a bad ankle as is.


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

how competitive are you? are you a contendor for a win? I wouldn't race 5 miles without my clips.


----------



## drunkmonckey (Jul 24, 2006)

I am definitely not a contendor and usually finish somewhere in the middle. I am also not too concerned about getting in and out of them. I used them for awhile on my roady as I was having knee problems so I could play around with foot position to find out what felt the best, but I've never tried them with the altered geometry on this tri bike.
Thx for the opinions thus far.


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

Nothing wrong with toestraps. I ride platforms w/o cages on my trainer quite a lot and don't notice any difference in power output. 

I would recommend being very familiar with them before trying them in a duathlon. Can be a PITA to undo toestraps when tired and accidents are quite possible. I tend to leave them quite loose.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

drunkmonckey said:


> I am definitely not a contendor and usually finish somewhere in the middle. I am also not too concerned about getting in and out of them. I used them for awhile on my roady as I was having knee problems so I could play around with foot position to find out what felt the best, but I've never tried them with the altered geometry on this tri bike.
> Thx for the opinions thus far.


To get out of toe clip and strap, just yank your foot out the back and put it down on the ground, no problem. I don't know why the clipless crowd is so afraid of toe straps. Even with a slotted cleat, it's not a problem to yank your foot out in an emergency, unless of course the strap is so tight it's cutting off blood circulation on your foot.


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

afraid? dude, I grew up with clips and straps. and I dumped them like I dumped my old ski bindings when they invented integrated brakes. (although I ski Tele now and thats another matter). this issue is not using clips or clipless with *bike shoes*, it is clipless/straps with sneakers. you know, those soft soled things that you run in that are designed to absorb impact and flex with your foot, sort of the opposite of bike shoes...


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

I wouldn't change out my clipless. Whether or not you're a contender to win doesn't matter; you're looking to better a time you've got in your head. With that said, I don't think (assuming you are a proficient peddler) that going with the cages is your best move. Personally, I wouldn't even consider this an option. 
Transition from one shoe to the other is literally seconds. Yes, it's time, but with 11 miles on the bike I'd think this would be made up for within the first 2 miles.


----------



## Justridinalong (Dec 31, 2008)

bauerb said:


> issue is not using clips or clipless with *bike shoes*, it is clipless/straps with sneakers. you know, those soft soled things that you run in that are designed to absorb impact and flex with your foot, sort of the opposite of bike shoes...


+1
exactly


Work on the transition. are your cycling shoes velcro, laced, ratchet, or combo? I go with an all velcro system for short tri's and Du's. That way I can unvelcro them right before I enter the shoot, slide out of the shoe, ie not unclipping, run through transition, grab my running shoes, and I'm off. 

The time used vs. the time gain by only using one shoe, vs the right shoes for the job far outweigh the need for only one shoe.


----------



## twitch1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Having done a handfull of duathlons i would recommend sticking to the clipless and just working on the transition from shoe to shoe. Its all in the staging of your equipment. I have a drawstring type thing for my laces on my old race shoes. My new shoes i'm used to pulling them on and kicking them off without having to untie them. But thats just me. I always stick to my clipless, helps me out. I feel that i am using different muscles so that my quads or hamstrings or hip flexors are being equally stressed. Thats how i roll.


----------



## twitch1 (Feb 3, 2009)

The only unfortunate event was i had a flat and wasnt prepared with a CO2 cartridge. So i had to foot it for about a mile and a half barefoot pushing my bike. That kinda sucked but you gotta do what you gotta do. I was way out of the running for being a competior that day. I dont think i have to tell you how much fun that was. Its all in your preperation. Carry anything you think you may need. I feel its best to be a little OCD about your set up. Train the way you play.


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

work on the transitions, and get elastic laces for your running shoes. You can always do the flying mount onto the bike with the shoes already on the pedals then strap in once you're on the bike. This allows you to ride and put your shoes on at the same time. Of course, you want to practice it so that you're not swerving all over the place. 

But those elastic shoelaces will save you precious seconds, and you can get them for like $5 on ebay.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Joining the chorus*

Another vote for "work on the transitions". I did a few duathlons before my knees told me to stop messing with running, and I was never as good at the transitions as the more-experienced guys. They would be consistently under a minute, and I don't see how you could get it to much less than half that by not changing shoes. Assuming that's right, you'd only save maybe a minute and a half on three transitions.

The discomfort and inefficiency of 22 miles pedaling hard in soft-soled running shoes, plus the awkwardness of an insecure connection for sprinting out of corners, etc. just seems like too much.


----------

